# Poopy egg question



## Xerocles (Jan 27, 2020)

I am SOOO glad I found this site. You guys are so understanding and gentle with help and suggestions. I would not even ASK this on the "other" site.
About a week ago, I began getting eggs that were smeared with poop. First couple days ignored it. By third day decided it may be poor husbandry on my part. Complete clean of coop and nest boxes with fresh pine shavings and hay in boxes. No poopy butts showing. Vents clean as far as my inexperience can tell. No watery poops, but a few of the golf ball sized ones that I understand is natural.
Any ideas?



Poop smeared beside "normal"


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks more like blood to me.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2020)

I get perfect clean eggs. Also poopy eggs and sometimes with blood on them. Wash them in warm water, they are fine.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 27, 2020)

Actually blood sounds more reasonable. It doesn't wash easily like poop, but I didn't want to sound hysterical. 
Whoever is laying it (gosh I hope its only 1) is giving me one egg a day while most others are on strike.
Anything I should look for? Or should I expect to lose a chicken soon?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2020)

Sometimes it just happens. Look at their combs, if they are coming into lay or laying, their combs will be bright red.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 27, 2020)

Some things will affect lay -- low water consumption, bad weather -- especially quick extremes -- if free range, freeze or too much rain on the greens they eat.   In winter, when light hours are less, several days of real overcast will interfere with lay.

Now...I've never been able to get them to wipe their feet before getting in the nest, so mud gets on the egg.  And blood happens, especially if a young layer.   Rinse them in tepid water, then use a sponge or paper towel off wipe off, then dry.   

today, 13 were lovely and clean....and 6 were muddy.    different coops & areas of the farm.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 27, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Some things will affect lay -- low water consumption, bad weather -- especially quick extremes -- if free range, freeze or too much rain on the greens they eat.   In winter, when light hours are less, several days of real overcast will interfere with lay.
> 
> Now...I've never been able to get them to wipe their feet before getting in the nest, so mud gets on the egg.  And blood happens, especially if a young layer.   Rinse them in tepid water, then use a sponge or paper towel off wipe off, then dry.
> 
> today, 13 were lovely and clean....and 6 were muddy.    different coops & areas of the farm.


Hmmm 6 chickens (no rooster) 5 gal water....changed AT MOST every 3 days, ususlly 2. Only froze once so far, and cleared by 9am. Free layer pellets-always. Pretty extreme weather swings last couple weeks (like everyone). Short days and lots of overcast/rainey days lately.
I DID teach them to wipe their feet before going in. No, wait, they were just scratching for morsels. That's why I refreshed the coop and nests.
They're 10 months old, and until mid December nearly 100% daily lay.
Oh, just an observation. The new hay was totally unmarked and clean where the soiled egg was.
I wasn't concerned until it happened every day for about a week now. Figured it was time to at least ask.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 27, 2020)

OK -- Surely you will get this -- anything female. 

They'll come around when ready.   Hey, you said you had too many eggs!   Maybe they heard you!  talk nice.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 27, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> OK -- Surely you will get this -- anything female.
> 
> They'll come around when ready.   Hey, you said you had too many eggs!   Maybe they heard you!  talk nice.


But...but.....but. They've never done this in the 4 months they've been laying.  OK. I'll just shut up. If there were anything I should be looking for...or doing, you would have told me already. So, until somebody is sunbathing, feet straight up in the air, I'll not worry. Thanks!


----------



## WildBird (Jan 28, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Anything I should look for? Or should I expect to lose a chicken soon?


Are they new layers? New layers often have some blood on their eggs. You could check all their vents. If theirs a lot of blood on one's vent than their might be a problem. I don't know anything beyond that because I haven't had any problems. Good luck!


----------

